# Part-time Courses for MS



## sam_nbr (Sep 6, 2010)

Are there colleges offering part-time courses for Embedded Systems in Melbourne/Sydney. I intend to relocated soon, find a job and do my masters as well in parallel.

Thanks for your help and time.

Cheers,
Sam


----------

